# High school diploma for executive positions?



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

I am considering moving to Dubai and I am currently on the job hunt. I have been going through some job postings on the careers website of some of the major us and uk companies with operations in Dubai and I notice that the education qualification and experience requirements needed for managerial positions are far less in Dubai than in their home countries .Positions that would require a university degree and years’ experience in other countries only require a high school diploma. Is this typical? If this is the case, how does this work out for companies? I cant imagine having line staff having masters and phd and managers with high school diplomas. Aslo are emirates treated differently than expats in the workplace.
Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

HR staff are crafty. By "only" requiring a high school diploma, the HR is able to choose from those with high school, bachelor, master, or doctoral degrees while, at the same time, paying equivalent to a high school diploma. 

Emiratis shouldn't be treated different in the workplace, but some are - really depends upon the situation. 

-md000/Mike




mobayjam said:


> I am considering moving to Dubai and I am currently on the job hunt. I have been going through some job postings on the careers website of some of the major us and uk companies with operations in Dubai and I notice that the education qualification and experience requirements needed for managerial positions are far less in Dubai than in their home countries .Positions that would require a university degree and years’ experience in other countries only require a high school diploma. Is this typical? If this is the case, how does this work out for companies? I cant imagine having line staff having masters and phd and managers with high school diplomas. Aslo are emirates treated differently than expats in the workplace.
> Thanks


----------

